

Desktop second – are chrome webapps the new companion apps? - adrianthomas
http://adrianthomas.com/blog/chrome-web-apps-companion-apps

======
r3bl
As a Linux user, this works for me.

It's great to use a service that doesn't support Linux in a way that's even
better than using a desktop client.

They've mentioned Evernote, so I will too. I think that the web app design is
_a lot_ better designed than their desktop app (at least on the Windows
platform). So, I've just created a shortcut for the web app as an application
(using Chrome Apps) in my Linux system and I'm good to go!

